# Miami Valley



## Matthew Morels (Apr 10, 2017)

Found over 40 Greys and a couple Blacks.


----------



## telemark (Mar 30, 2017)

Cool. What kind of terrain/trees?


----------



## Matthew Morels (Apr 10, 2017)

telemark said:


> Cool. What kind of terrain/trees?


They were found in a yard under a group if Pine trees! I moved into this property 5 yrs ago and have had several conversations with locals that claim my yard is the Morel honey hole!!


----------



## Matthew Morels (Apr 10, 2017)

telemark said:


> Cool. What kind of terrain/trees?


There are tales of complete yard coverage. I had a lady say that they would find what she described as small trees growing throughout the yard! I'm yet to be so lucky! The season high is 125 +/- a couple with a season low of 1! Morels are as uncertain as a weather forecast!!


----------

